

Ask HN: Opinions on our kickstarted product for reducing communication barriers  - DigitArmyDevice

Hi HN,<p>We have recently kickstarted the project to turn our working prototype into something more mass manufacture-able, user-friendly, and robust. Basically, it is a new kind of assistive technology for deaf. We are developing a hardware device and a mobile app that enable for the device owner to receive the texts from the smartphone&#x27;s voice to text apps. Currently, our software is only compatible with Google Voice-to-Text but future plans will include Apple&#x27;s Siri and Dragon Dictation. We believe that this device will be one of the first kinds and hope that it will be beneficial for people who are deaf or hard of hearing in terms of reducing the challenges of communication barriers with hearing world. We are interested in the feedbacks on our product. Hopefully with enough feedback and adjustments, it would become more appealing to our potential customers.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1931856606&#x2F;iseewhatyousay<p>The video demonstration of this device - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=uDlEoL-rmaQ&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>EDIT: The idea is that we want to simplify communication barriers by having a person to read texts on device and distanced away from someone else holding the smartphone with the installed app and speaking into it.
======
fllipperr
How is this different from a smartphone? Couldnt you just make an app for
that?

~~~
DigitArmyDevice
We did make an app but it is more convenient to hold onto the device, reading
texts, while someone else holds your smartphone to speak into it. Sorry, we
should have clarified that. For some customers, buying a smartphone may not be
an option so this would be a cheaper alternative.

~~~
fllipperr
Your product is not very convenient and could have used a better design, for
instance a Smartwatch paired with a phone can do the same with the right app.

~~~
DigitArmyDevice
We do agree with your comment. We've thought of trying to make a sort of
wristwatch or something that can be pocketed easily.

